# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Akcija Bočice nade

## vendela

clan sam Foruma "Nakit Snova"
  u kojem su nase drage i nadasve kreativne članice  pokrenule akciju po uzoru na Americke kreativce u kojoj izrađujemo 

Bočice  nade 

  za dijecu koja su smiještena u bolnice i slicne ustanove. 
  Ovo je samo jedan od predlozaka  Trenutno ih imamo preko 230 komada gotovih i intezivno radimo i dalje
   Pomocu ovih sitnih i zanimljivih bočica pokusat cemo dijecui ucinit boravak u bolnici sto ugodniji.
*akcija*  se financira na nacin da svatko ko sudjeluje daruje materijal mada smo u poslijednje vrijeme dobili par donacija od dobrih ljudi 
    Pozdravljam sve i zahvaljujem sto ste obratili paznju na našu akciju!

----------


## Poslid

Bočice   :Sad:

----------


## Deaedi

> Bočice


Kaj nisu to bočice od Jane? Meni tako izgledaju? 
Pa predloži onda drugo ime. Flašice - opet ne valja.
Najlakše je kritizirati, daj ženi konstruktivan prijedlog.

----------


## anek

> Pomocu ovih sitnih i zanimljivih bočica !


U desnom dijelu fotke je nokat, i po tome se vidi da su za projekt korištene neke stvarno malecne bočice, vjerojatno one koje se kupuju u hobby art dućanima.
Radite nešto lijepo i maštovito, i hvale vrijedno  :Smile:  
Možda je naziv akcije malo nespretan, ali u svakom slučaju lijepo.

----------


## vještičica

teglice? ćupovi?

----------


## petarpan

baš sam ti ne jednom drugom forumu postavila pitanje, no može i tu....

kakva je to, zapravo akcija? mislim, onak da malo detaljiziraš?
i svrha bočica? kao ukras po bolničkim sobama ili kao neka igračka?

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:  
bočicofobija   :Laughing:  

simpa su

----------


## MGrubi

kakav materijal ?

----------


## anek

> teglice? ćupovi?


A mogli su i objekt izbaciti iz naziva; mogla se akcija nazvati i "čarobni svijet nade", ili tako nešto. Ovako ispada da su te bočice kao nešto jako bitno..

----------


## a zakaj

malo guglanja otkriva da se radi o bocicama lijekova   :Smile:  
dakle, nema veze s bocicama na koje se nasarafi duda.

meni je jako simpa.

----------


## Deaedi

> bočicofobija


Stvarno....Možda neka akcija prema Aniću ili Ladanu da se iz hrvatskog rječnika izbaci riječ "bočica" i njeni sinonimi "flašica" i sl...

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  
> bočicofobija  
> 
> 
> Stvarno....Možda neka akcija prema Aniću ili Ladanu da se iz hrvatskog rječnika izbaci riječ "bočica" i njeni sinonimi "flašica" i sl...


a je, onda ćemo imati novi-izraz-fobiju   :Razz:

----------


## MGrubi

jel može pitanje: Zašto se zove Bočica nade?
jel Jana ili stiudena sponzor?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


Zaključak - nije problem u nazivu ili konkretnoj stvari, nego u fobiji.

----------


## MGrubi

jep, a fobija je posljedica čega?

----------


## Deaedi

> jep, a fobija je posljedica čega?


Fobija je prekomjeran ili neopravdan strah. Dakle, pretjerivanje.

----------


## vendela

radi se o malim bočicama od cijepiva ili lijekova
  Znaci od 5 ml pa do nakih 15 ml

  čisto usporedbe radi  sa *(kršitelj koda)ovim*
  ove naše su ovakve

  a sluze kao igračka tj. u ogrinalu je predviđena da se koristi de bi se dijete"pomolilo" nad njom za svoje zdravlje
  A u orginalu se akcija zove*Bottles of Hope* pa otud *Bočice*

----------


## vendela

> radi se o malim bočicama od cijepiva ili lijekova
>   Znaci od 5 ml pa do nakih 15 ml
> 
>   čisto usporedbe radi  sa *(kršitelj koda)ovim*
>   ove naše su ovakve
> 
>   a sluze kao igračka tj. u ogrinalu je predviđena da se koristi de bi se dijete"pomolilo" nad njom za svoje zdravlje
>   A u orginalu se akcija zove*Bottles of Hope* pa otud *Bočice*

----------


## Deaedi

> radi se o malim bočicama od cijepiva ili lijekova
>   Znaci od 5 ml pa do nakih 15 ml
> 
>   A u orginalu se akcija zove*Bottles of Hope* pa otud *Bočice*


Ima smisla s obzirom da su djeca u bolnici, pa su im takve bocice nazalost bliske...Super ideja da se ucine humanijim i zabavnim.

----------


## vendela

> jel može pitanje: Zašto se zove Bočica nade?
> jel Jana ili stiudena sponzor?


 Bočice nabavljamo sami kako umijemo  po kusavamo po domovima zdravlja, bolnicama i inim ustanovama
  Sad je sezona cijepljenja protiv gripe pa se da nakupit
  A kao materijal za izradu koristimo FImo

----------


## rinama

Kad otvorim onaj link, vidim tvojeg slatkog Tončeka  :Smile:

----------


## vendela

> Kad otvorim onaj link, vidim tvojeg slatkog Tončeka


  da zato je odma poslije drugi Quotani post di jre prava slikica  :Grin:  
  skuzila sam kad sam vec poslala post  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## TeinaMama

Joj, kak su neki u stanju napast ljude kad spomenu bočice. Baš znate biti grozni. Pa kak drukčije nazvati malu bocu nego bočica!

----------


## sofke

možda bi se lijekovi trebali prodavati u boč**** (riječ koja se ne smije izgovoriti) u obliku cica iliti dojki i zvati se dojčice, a ne bočice

isto tako i sokovi i voda..  :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Prekrasne su... prodaju li se ili se samo dijele djeci?

----------


## vendela

> Prekrasne su... prodaju li se ili se samo dijele djeci?


  namijenjene  isklnjucivo tome da se dijele dijeci u inim ustanovama

   a eto imamo i neke radionice na tu temu pa ako ima zainteresiranih mozete nam se pridruzit i na taj nacin u akciji,

----------


## MGrubi

> možda bi se lijekovi trebali prodavati u boč**** (riječ koja se ne smije izgovoriti) u obliku cica iliti dojki i zvati se dojčice, a ne bočice
> 
> isto tako i sokovi i voda..


  :Laughing:

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jep, a fobija je posljedica čega?
> 
> 
> Fobija je prekomjeran ili neopravdan strah. Dakle, pretjerivanje.


onda nije fobija, 
nego alergija  8) 
kad se (tijelo) zasiti tj. bude preopterečeno nekim prouzvodom   :Grin:  

on topic: dakle kako se može pomoći?
bočica nemam nikakvih, kakvo ljepilo trebate?

----------


## rinama

Može možda još kakve bočice. Imam negdje na tavanu hrpu malih staklenki od vočnih djećjih kašica, može možda to? Ili još nekaj od materijala, aj vidi pa javi.

----------


## vendela

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


  ne koristimo 
 lijepilo, vec na postojece Bočice radimo od Fima figurice ili šare ili vec sta se kome dopadne

  A pomoci se moze ili kupnjom koje pločice fima koje se da nabavit po hobby art centrima  ili ti mobu na pp poslat detalje ako si zainteresirana za pomoc
 :Kiss:

----------


## vendela

> Može možda još kakve bočice. Imam negdje na tavanu hrpu malih staklenki od vočnih djećjih kašica, može možda to? Ili još nekaj od materijala, aj vidi pa javi.


  ma dalo bi se i njih napravit ali su nam prevelike pa ode previše Fima na njih  ali svakako hvala na ponudi  :Kiss:

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.hobbyart-chemaco.hr/katal...&lang=hrvatski
to je ti jel?

----------


## vendela

> http://www.hobbyart-chemaco.hr/katalog/default.asp?IDCat=55&lang=hrvatski
> to je ti jel?


  da to je ta masa za modeliranje

----------


## apricot

bočice su prekrasne   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

predivne su i prekrasne a na takvu dobru i toplu ideju nisam vec dugo naisla!  :Heart:

----------


## vendela

> Ili još nekaj od materijala, aj vidi pa javi.


  od materijala znaci koristimo Bilo koji oblik Polimerne gline tj, fimo  i još jedan proizvod Američkog proizvođača ali neznam ime proizvodu, malo cu se raspitat pa vas obavijestim
  Ali eto znam da su cure spominjale da ce na BLOG-u o tim Bočicama biti dosta obavijesti te da namijeravaju navest sve koji su na bilo koji nacin sudjelovali u Akciji bez obzira jesu li donirali sretstva za Akciju ili su sudjelovali u izradi istih  Tako da bi molila ukoliko je neko spreman nesto i Donirati da pošalje svije podatke da im se mozezahvalit i da ih se spomene u Akciji, (naravno ako zelite biti spomenuti ili nemorate odabir je vaš) 
  Zahvaljujem još jednom da ovako lijepoj reakciji u vezi naše Akcije!
 :Love:

----------


## Dia

ja ti imam par komada staklenih bocica cca. 5-6cm visine
e sad sumnjam da ce mi dati da ti ih posaljem postom, ak imas kakvu drugu ideju?!  :?

----------


## sladjanaf

> Bočice


ne vjerujem očima  :shock:

----------


## Frida

> od materijala znaci koristimo Bilo koji oblik Polimerne gline tj, fimo  i još jedan proizvod Američkog proizvođača ali neznam ime proizvodu, malo cu se raspitat pa vas obavijestim


Postoje još i Sculpey, Cernit, Premo, a Perla u Vukovarskoj drži i neku jeftiniju, kinesku verziju, meni nije bio toliko loš.

----------


## Trina

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bočice  
> 
> 
> ne vjerujem očima  :shock:


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## clio180

baš su simpa!   :Heart:

----------


## vendela

hvala svim zainteresiranima mislim da na blogu ima objašnjenje kome se javit u vezi bočica ili  icega sta vas zanima  pa b vas m,olila da kontaktirate nekoga od njih jer one imaju i više informacija i više znaju o stanju same akcije, nestignrem ih dovoljno pratit s obzirom da mi je sin zadnjih dana malo cendrav pa moram njemu posvetit više pažnje

VELIKO HVALA  :Kiss:

----------


## kloklo

Predivne su  :D

----------


## vendela

evo bloga:  Blog-Bočice nade

----------


## vendela

Evo samo javljam da ce danas ne Hrvatskom radiju -drugi program biti emisije posvecena ovoj Akciji pa ako vas zanima poslusajte!
  Emisija je zakazana za 17,30-18 sati

  hvala

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

prekrasne su
a hvatati se za naziv
da ih nazovu unučićem ili čokančićem?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dalm@

vendela, jel trebate bočica?

----------


## vendela

samo sam htijela napomenut da je veceras bilo u Dnevniku na HTV o *Akciji bočice nade* i da se ovim putem zalim zahvaliti svima koji su sudjelovali na bilo koji nacin! Neizmjerno sam sretna i ponosna sto znam da ima jos dobrih ljudi koji su spremni pomoci onima kojima treba! 

Hvala od sveg srca na dobroti i ukazanoj pomoci u ovoj Akciji!

----------


## emira

gledala sam... divne su   :Heart:  
( i u ni jednom trenutku nisam pomislila da se radi o bočicama za dječju hranu, pa me rastuži kad vidim ovu bespotrebnu raspravu, pogotovo kad se radi o jednoj humanoj gesti, sorry)

----------


## maria71

ja sam to percipirala kao poruke u bocama, odn bočicama -malim bocama

i gledam danas dnevnik i stvarno je tako

prelijepa gesta

----------


## vendela

hvala vam svima  jos jednom!

----------

